# Rfcomm won't autoload

## trek

When booting, I receive the error:

```
Can't open RFCOMM control socket: address family not supported by protocol.
```

Though, I am able to:

```
modprobe rfcomm
```

without any problems.  Even so, what can I do that so that it autoloads properly upon startup?

----------

## Plazmic

Are you trying to autoload it via /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x

Or are they loading via the bluetooth startup script?

----------

## Teerayoot

or you can safely compile new kernel with rfcomm built into kernel.

It work great for me  :Smile: 

My nokia 6600 can send/recive files with linux box greatly.

----------

## trek

does anyone know where rfcomm is within the kernel menuconfig?

----------

## xi

networking > bluetooth

----------

## xoen

 *xi wrote:*   

> networking > bluetooth

 

Ehm...I can't find it!

I've also tried to press "/" in the kernel menuconfig and the rfcomm is in the kernel in networking support and bluetooth...but I can't see it! Maybe it depends on something else configured in the kernel. Some idea? Thanks.

----------

